# Do anyone know where to buy a Panasonic MT920 battery



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I would appreciate anyone on here who may know where to buy a Panasonic MT920 battery for a mechanical Digital watch I own (the manufacture cannot help because theyre no longer in biz).

Any suggestions would do thanks in advance.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

jakisbck said:


> I would appreciate anyone on here who may know where to buy a Panasonic MT920 battery for a mechanical Digital watch I own (the manufacture cannot help because theyre no longer in biz).
> 
> Any suggestions would do thanks in advance.


eBay would be first place to look - MT920 is used by a large variety of solar (almost all ecodrives) and some kinetic/autoquartz so ...

How old was the watch ? You might be surprised but that would be the first failed MT920 that I heard of ... and in newer models of watches Citizen unoficially claims an average expectancy life of the rechargeable battery around 20 years ...


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is one at Battery Bob; is this what you are looking for?

http://www.batterybob.com/product.asp?intProdID=752530


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for replying *Catalin* but the ones on ebay have the nibs on them and i need w/o and its out of Ventura Sparc one of the first editions that they made for BMW and its not 10yrs old yet.

*gloster* thanks but as i mentioned to Catalin it has the nibs

Thank you both for your assistance:-!


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

jakisbck said:


> Thanks for replying *Catalin* but the ones on ebay have the nibs on them and i need w/o and its out of Ventura Sparc one of the first editions that they made for BMW and its not 10yrs old yet.
> 
> *gloster* thanks but as i mentioned to Catalin it has the nibs
> 
> Thank you both for your assistance:-!


I believe that the actual battery is not 'linked' to the 'nibs' - those are provided as replacement (and I believe it might be the only reason why there is more than 1 model of MT920 on sale - MT920 is http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-cgi/jvcr21pz.cgi?E+BA+3+AAA4012+4++WW and there is only one model around 9.5 mm diameter, 2 mm height ... no 'nibs' 

Also you might want to look at https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=222374 ...


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Catalin I will check and let you know what happened also I read that thread before I actually started looking.

By the way my watch is a Mechanical Digital Ventura



Catalin said:


> I believe that the actual battery is not 'linked' to the 'nibs' - those are provided as replacement (and I believe it might be the only reason why there is more than 1 model of MT920 on sale - MT920 is http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-cgi/jvcr21pz.cgi?E+BA+3+AAA4012+4++WW and there is only one model around 9.5 mm diameter, 2 mm height ... no 'nibs'
> 
> Also you might want to look at https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=222374 ...


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

I was sad to see Ventura go out of business. We need someone new to take up high-end digital watches


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Sad I was MAAAAAAAAAAAAD! then I heard another company bought them out and they sell various types of watches but not Ventura's.

I wanted to get one of the other Sparc's but the price tag was a bit to high for my taste. Thats when i decided to fix my other watch :think:

I have a couple of emails out top various companies for my battery now i will just wait and see what comes of it plus i will check back with ebay to see if one of them can get me some info or replacement w/o nibs.



gloster said:


> I was sad to see Ventura go out of business. We need someone new to take up high-end digital watches


----------



## SANDOUG (Mar 27, 2011)

The battery you need is available at the following seller.

Panasonic MT920 (Panasonic MT 920 with NO special connector) - 17k


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

It might be interesting to some that Ventura is back in business. Pierre Nobs bought his company back and is releasing new models.

Greetings, Sedi


----------

